# In a yellow flower



## EightyFive (Mar 23, 2010)

Comments are welcome!
Other pics here: Time Capture: Macro


----------



## djmoonlight (Mar 24, 2010)

You've made a really great job in capturing this kind of creation,,


----------



## EightyFive (Mar 25, 2010)

thank you djmoonlight


----------



## carlos91 (Mar 28, 2010)

nice photos i especially like the 2nd shot =)


----------



## EightyFive (Mar 29, 2010)

many thanks again..
the second one is a crop of the first. I tried to focus on the spiral of pollen inside the flower but handheld wasn't so easy


----------



## Dominantly (Mar 29, 2010)

I would like to see more depth.
I think this would be a good photo for some focus stacking.


----------

